# Blackish/Gray Worm



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello, I just noticed a blackish/gray worm in my water section of my T&B auratus tank. The worm is about one eighth of an inch long. So my question is: is it harmless or harmful to my frogs or tadpoles? Thanks for your time,
Steve


----------

